# Shark attacks!!!!



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

OK,,,,our Tucker is now 4 months old.....he is chewing everything in site, despite having an arsenal of chew toys!.....He is constantly biting us with those razor sharp puppy teeth. My question to all....is this puppy stage and if so, will he out grow this?....or do we need to seek professional training?.....dont think our bodies can take anymore shark attacks!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As long as you keep working with him, it's a puppy stage.
Slack off, and it's a way of life.

You should be getting towards the end of the puppy nipping, and him losing those needle puppy teeth.


----------



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

Any suggestions on how to train him not to bite?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Cavscout107 said:


> Any suggestions on how to train him not to bite?


"OWWW!...No bites!"..and redirect to an approved toy.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Cavscout107 said:


> Any suggestions on how to train him not to bite?


The best method requires patience and (at times) some discomfort, but the rewards are huge and it is a method all responsible dog owners would do well to follow as it results in a very safe and soft mouthed pup who is trained not to bite.

Get your hand inside your pup's mouth often. Many times daily when young. Let your hand "hang out" in the pup's mouth for a bit. If the pup starts to bite with those little sharp teeth, gently (and I do mean gently) move your hand a little deeper into the pup's mouth.

That little bit of inward pressure will cause the pup to relax its hold. It only takes a subtle movement. No drama!

As the pup relaxes its hold, gently release the pressure (but keep the hand in the pup's mouth). After a bit with no pressure, praise the pup and remove your hand. Repeat many times daily throughout puppyhood.

If a pup is too wild there is an alternative to the above, which involves gently folding the pup's muzzle over its teeth (with absolutely zero pressure) with one's hand in the mouth. Then if the pup bites down, it hits its own tender mouth flesh.

Over time a pup will become conditioned not to ever bite down on a human being. It is the absolutely safest way to raise a dog. I won't deny a certain "yuck factor," but we are the ones responsible for raising safe dogs.

The methods that involve shouting at a dog or in other ways trying to shortcut bite inhibition training are dangerous in the long run. They are not effective methods and leave one with a dog whose lack-of-training can lead to failures. Kids are especially vulnerable to being mauled by a reactive dog, but adults can be victims too.

The described method is the best way to raise a safe dog. It is a process, and a "process" is the only way to ensure successful training.

Best,

Bill


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I love Bill's advice. We practiced it with our V when she was a pup because we had a 2yo and 4mth old when we brought her home. She can still be mouthy but she's always very soft and doesn't actually bite down. That being said, I still don't leave her alone with the boys because they need more training than she does


----------

